# Sound Card, Sound inside of Laptop & PulseAudio



## userxbw (Aug 27, 2019)

I hope this is the right section to pop this in and hope to get this crazy error/warning messages off dmesg.

The only time I see this happening is when I add anything other that what was installed as default install for sound, I say sound as that is what the error message and google leads me to. that is is some kind of sound issue, but I have sound.

I just installed Enlightenment and it added pulseAudio. Therefore, I suppose I need to keep that installed to use Enlightenment.

The messages came back. Enlightenment locks up whenever I open the menu, I have to reboot, or kill -u $USER in another tty to get out of Enlightenment.

A whole long list of this, whereas this is just the tail end of it all.

```
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Reset setting timeout
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
```


```
[userx@FreeBSD64ssd ~]$ sudo dmesg | grep Audio
hdaa0: <Intel Broadwell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC280 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa0: <Intel Broadwell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC280 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
```
I really do not know if there is a fix to this. I think I'd of found it on the net, but I didn't, so I am asking.

mod:
trying to figure this out.








						Chapter 8. Multimedia
					

FreeBSD supports a wide variety of sound cards, allowing users to enjoy high fidelity output from a FreeBSD system




					www.freebsd.org
				




```
# cat /dev/dsp0.0
cat: /dev/dsp0.0: Socket operation on non-socket
```


```
[userx@FreeBSD64ssd ~]$ sudo dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC280 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC280 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC280 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC280 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa1


[userx@FreeBSD64ssd ~]$ sudo dmesg | grep hda | head
hdac0: <Intel Broadwell HDA Controller> mem 0xc1330000-0xc1333fff irq 16 at device 3.0 on pci0
hdac1: <Intel Broadwell HDA Controller> mem 0xc1334000-0xc1337fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <Intel Broadwell HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Intel Broadwell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC280 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC280 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC280 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC280 (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa1
hdac0: Unexpected unsolicited response from address 0: 00000000
[userx@FreeBSD64ssd ~]$
```

Q: What is address 0 : 00000000?
hdac0 ?


----------

